# [Verschenke] Elder Scrolls Online Probewochenende



## Konstantin1995 (10. Dezember 2015)

Da _Bethesda _das Internet gerade mit Keys für ein Probewochenende in *The Elder Scrolls Online* zu fluten scheint, habe ich *zwei *davon übrig.
Spielen kann man damit ab heute bis _Montag, den 14. Dezember um 09:00 Uhr MEZ_.

Aktivierung und Download funktionieren wie folgt:


Erstellt ein Konto auf https://account.elderscrollsonline.com.
Aktiviert das Konto über den Link aus der Bestätigungs-E-Mail, die euch an eure E-Mail-Adresse zugesendet wurde.
Kehrt zu https://account.elderscrollsonline.com zurück und loggt euch in euer neues Spiel-Konto ein.
Wählt „CODE EINLÖSEN“ in der Kontoübersicht und gebt dann den Code im Pop-Up-Fenster ein.
Nach erfolgreicher Aktivierung des Codes erscheint in der Kontoübersicht ein Download-Button „SPIEL HERUNTERLADEN“. Nachdem ihr _ESO heruntergeladen habt, seid ihr bereit zum Spielen!_
_​_
Mit dem Probewochenende kann man übrigens auch am #MillionReasonsToPlay #ESO Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


----------

